# how to make a shot with a single basket



## titan (Jul 29, 2013)

Is it possible, is it worth it? I have had my Cherub just over two weeks and can now get repeatable acceptable shots. Up to now I have been making two shots anyway getting the set up right but thought I would try a single using the supplied basket. I have tried 7-10g but I just can't see how this will ever work due to the shape of the basket giving an upside down hat shaped puck with a thin brim. Googling shows this is a common problem but is there an answer, will a VST basket be any better.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Use a double basket , if you don't want the double shot ,throw one away . It's not just your machine the dynamics of making decent espresso with a single basket is not inmy opinion worth the hassle. Stick to the double.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Never had much success using single baskets. Given optimum output ratio of 1 1.5 means you would be getting 10-15grm output - that's no more than a sip - hardly worth the effort IMO.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

titan said:


> Is it possible, is it worth it? I have had my Cherub just over two weeks and can now get repeatable acceptable shots. Up to now I have been making two shots anyway getting the set up right but thought I would try a single using the supplied basket. I have tried 7-10g but I just can't see how this will ever work due to the shape of the basket giving an upside down hat shaped puck with a thin brim. Googling shows this is a common problem but is there an answer, will a VST basket be any better.


Most people don't even bother because of the extra work involved.

Mostly your problem is tamping it? It seems like your basket is too big if the grounds all sit below the ridge.....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The experts in this field are the older Italians and their lever machines, where a single shot can be extracted effortlessly. My attempts are not as successful as theirs though...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Does a convex tamper help with single shots ?accommodating the ridge in the basket.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, I know that LM for example make a dual ended tamper for their Lm Strada baskets, one end is 58.35mm and the other is sized to tamp the centre part of the single basket correctly 41 mm if I remember correctly so I guess for successful single basket use another tamper than 58mm is needed


----------



## titan (Jul 29, 2013)

I am completely confused with the measures described for single and doubles. A double is described as a 1oz shot but most shot glasses seem to be 1.3oz or 30ml. I use 18g of ground coffee to make two shots at 36g each which is 72g total . A single at 50% says it should be 7g ground coffee for a 14g shot but should that not be 28g total. Also what sort of time should a single shot take, I assume between 20-30 seconds.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

18g of coffee will brew you a double shot .depending on your brew ration this double should be 28 - 30 g Ish in weight or 2 oz in volume . Depending on your tastes and what kind of shot you are trying to achieve .

You are extracting twice as much from your 18g dose as you should be . Time wise again depends on taste and type of shot 25-30 seconds as a rough guide .


----------



## titan (Jul 29, 2013)

This is why I am confused, I just weighed the contents ( to the line) of two shot glasses, a nominal 2 floz and weight was 62g I used water so coffee will be heavier. A fluid oz is 28g so two is 56g add the coffee solids it is impossible to get a double shot at 30g. Using 18g dry will fill two 1oz shot glasses to the line in 25 seconds and weigh around 36g each. My question is using 7g of dry coffee at 50% extraction what should the extracted wet coffee weigh, I think 28g. I would just like confirmation or the correct answer also what sort of time period although I will be weighing the output as it is pulled.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I generally extract a double shot from 15-16 grams of coffee in 24 seconds and a single from 7 or 8 grams in 18 seconds. Don't know if this is right or not but it tastes good. I like single shots sometimes, especially with more lively espresso.

Forgot to say, you usually have to go a little finer for a single ... just a little though.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

titan said:


> This is why I am confused, I just weighed the contents ( to the line) of two shot glasses, a nominal 2 floz and weight was 62g I used water so coffee will be heavier. A fluid oz is 28g so two is 56g add the coffee solids it is impossible to get a double shot at 30g. Using 18g dry will fill two 1oz shot glasses to the line in 25 seconds and weigh around 36g each. My question is using 7g of dry coffee at 50% extraction what should the extracted wet coffee weigh, I think 28g. I would just like confirmation or the correct answer also what sort of time period although I will be weighing the output as it is pulled.


I would pick either volume or weight and focus on that amount. Remember that crema makes up part of the volume so that would reduce the weight so 2oz for a double probably is closer to 30-40g.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> I would pick either volume or weight and focus on that amount. Remember that crema makes up part of the volume so that would reduce the weight so 2oz for a double probably is closer to 30-40g.


Sounds like good advice , play around with your extractions ,taste them , see what you enjoy, don't get too hung up on size and weight . They are good parameters to adjust if the shot isn't meeting your taste expectations


----------



## titan (Jul 29, 2013)

I am now getting pretty reasonable single shots. I bought a Strada single basket and a 41mm tamper. I have tried various doses from 7-12g and 8g seems to work best for me, at the moment I get a 30g espresso in @22 sec which tastes OK. I have tried different brewed weights but 8g to 30g seems to give the best taste. I deliberately did not change the grind as I want to change between double and single baskets without needing to.


----------

